# He Just Doesn't Get It!



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:wacko:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you tried hanging the bell. and do you carry toby out to go to the bathroom? if you do---then he might not get that he has to walk to the door. every 30 minutes, just say "ok, toby, lets go out" and then hit the bell repeatedly and say "outside, outside outside". gruffi was 5 weeks old when we got him. and we started the bell thing when he was around 7 weeks old. and we left the harness on him throughout the day. and when it was time for him to go, we'd just put the leash on him....walk him out (so that he knows the way), and i'd show him the bell and hit it a bunch of times saying "look, outside". he learned to hit the bell by 10 weeks old. and he abused the bell priviledge till he was 5 months old. even when he sniffed the bell when he was 9 weeks old. i'd say "ok, lets go outside". 

you could also have the stop watch on you, and then not go at 30 minutes and then watch toby.....and when he starts to circle---interrupt him and take him on a leash to the door. but if he pees....drench the area with natures miracle. 

and if you dont want to take him out every 30 minutes...limit his water intake. just give him water every 3-4 hours. 

right now i'm trying to teach sprite and ellie to not go potty on the wee wee pads anymore. so what we're doing is watching them...if they go near the pads i say "HEY lets go outside" and then they follow me. and at night i pick up the water at 7pm, take them to go potty at 7:30pm. then we sleep from 8pm-5am and when we wake up we take them outside. so they havent used the wee wee pads for the past 3 days. and it looks like sprite really likes how excited i get when she goes potty outside. 

and make sure you dont punish or yell at toby when he goes potty inside...but if you catch him say "uh uh, outside" and take him out. 

sprite was potty trained by 6-7 months so that she wasnt missing the wee wee pad. ellie was trained by 5 months (she learned from sprite) and gruffi was a pain in the ass (just cuz he wouldnt make it into the night till he was 9 months old----he would ring the bell in the middle of the night at around 1am. but he hasn't had an accident since he was 3 months old----but thats because my mom ignored the bell). just hang in there. toby will get it!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie got it really fast. She had a few accident when we move but she figure it out quickly 

Maya is another story. when iam in the house she goes in the bathroom ( itrained them to do their business in the bathroom since we live in an apartment) but for the last couple weeks when iam at work she's been going in the livingroom.







I haven't figure out what to do with Maya yet.









I used to confined them in the bathroom but I felt bad for them so I let them roam free in the aprtment. 

Sorry I wast able to help. Good luck with Toby


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper is 5 months old. We take him to potty in the backyard. 

Everytime he would go in the house, I put him next to it and said "Potty, Potty, Potty". Then I would take him outside and put his wiped up pee down and say "potty,potty,potty". He caught on really fast.

Now he'll stand by the backdoor and look at me like "Let's Go!!". I just tell him to go potty and he does. The only time he still has accidents is during the night if no one wakes up to take him outside.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jun 17 2004, 10:52 AM
> *Toby, who is 6 months old, is still being potty trained.  I am still wearing my stop watch around my neck to remind me to take him out every 30 minutes.  So far this has worked out fine, but he just doesn't seem to be getting it.  I tried to increase the time by increments of 5 minutes.  This did not work so well; Toby ended up having 2 accidents in the house so we went back to 30 minutes.  He gives me no indication (a wimper etc.) that he has to go out, it is just by my taking him out that he goes.  I have been using the stop watch method for several weeks and it works as far as no more accidents, but I don't think Toby "gets it."  Anyway, at night he can hold it up to 9 hours so I know it's not that he has an infection or a tiny bladder.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  How long did it take for your baby to be completely housetrained?  I can't keep taking him out every 30 minutes for the rest of his life--or will I?  :wacko:*


Puddles is 13 weeks old and he just don't get it also. 

I know how you feel Nicole. Every one says "give him time hes just a puppy" he will catch on. Well I sure hope so cause I'm getting worried. Puddles can hold it all night long (in his crate) and does his business once out side, but let him run in the house..dang. Once he does have an accident outside we go. Its hard to keep an eye on his every move and Puddles is a sniffer. I have not gotten his signal yet, if he has one. 

Puddles Mom


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Puddles Mom, you are putting too much pressure on you and your little one. Your expectations need to be lowered ALOT. Your baby is only 13 weeks old, you have a ways to go. If he gets it within 3 or 4 months, you can say you hve one heck of a smart dog on your hands! lol He will get it, promise...just give him and yourself some time. ^_^


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Nichole,

I agree whole wholeheartedly! 
I have used this type of thinking through thick and thin!

Thank you for putting it out there.... I should have thought of that
















Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Actually no it isn't crazy...they all have a pattern. I bet if you look closer at your data you will also see a pattern with the p'ing and pooping too. How many times a day they are p'ing and how many times a day they are pooping and around what time, etc....

That is half the battle with training them, you getting trained to their habits. Once you have figured out their basic pattern it will save you a lot of grief in the long run. But again, patience is the most important part of it, not deluding yourelf into thinking it is all going to happen in a matter of days or weeks. I am STILL working with Baileyon it and it's been since the middle of March. But the progress is there. I just look back to what it was like in the beginning and I dont' get so upste with the situation or frustrated.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I have yet to get my Zoe (she'll be 3 months and ready to go in four more weeks) so I haven't experienced all the pitfalls of pottytraining but it sounds like I am in for a trying situation! I have heard many stories of people getting frustrated about slow progress pottytraining their malts so I knew what I was in for already







. 
By the way, Nichole, I love your philosophy about measuring progress by each week rather than by each day...It's really something to take into consideration.
I was just wondering...how many times a day do your babies go potty? Does Toby (or any other pup) go each thirty minutes? I am just trying to gage what to expect.
Thanks


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure how many times a day Casper goes. I take him out at least every hour. He's 5 months, so you may want to take a smaller puppy out more.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when i was potty training gruffi (he's our big dog) we would take him outside every hour at least. then it turned to every 2 hours. i forget when he started holding it longer. puppy-hood is a blur to me. lol. sprite and ellie went on wee wee pads---i totally forget how often they would go. after having the three dogs---i totally recommend you training your dog to go outside. its much easier and they learn a lot faster.







ask the breeder if she's training zoe. our breeder trained our dogs to go on newspaper...and it was pretty easy for them to understand that wee wee pads are like newspaper.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar has not had an accident in over a month (knock on wood) I think we finally have him potty trained. He is 6 months now, but we potty train him to go on puppy pads. He does go outside if we take him but we usually dont we live in an apartment with not much grass outside, so the puppy pads have worked great. We buy the reuseable ones and wash them with detergent and some bleach. What has helped Caesar I think, is after he goes potty he always gets a couple honey nut cheerios. I thought he was trained a few months ago and quit giving him cheerios, then he started not going on his pad like he should have. So now we give him a cheerio every time and its been great. Its also kind of funny if we are eating our people food and he wants some but we dont give him any. He will go stand on his pad look at us and then run up to us  , haha pretending to go so he can get a treat. When he goes for real he will smell it look at us and if we arent paying attention he'll run at us then run back to the pad and smell and look at us. haha Its pretty funny, he has definantely learned if he goes there he gets his cheerios.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

so he doesnt lift his leg to pee? or he does and it doesnt go far? every now and then gruffi doesnt lift his leg...its cute. lol. anyway, i was just wondering how a boy dog could learn on a wee wee pad. 

thanks
cathy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He does lift his leg (not much leg to lift haha), but it goes on the pad all the time. We were afraid when he started to lift his leg it would go other places, but so far so good. The pads are pretty big too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ohhh, ok. i was always wondering that. i guess that since gruffi is so big---he can 'aim' pretty far. lol. sprite lifts a leg but she's a girl and it still goes in the same spot. its really cute too. like if she holds her pee for a long time...she'll make a big puddle and doesnt want it on her feet so she lifts her leg! it cute

does any ones baby do that too?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

aww thats cute, haha


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

For toilet training, we first limited the boys to a playpen sized area and then gradually increased the size of the area we allowed them to roam as they were successful. After we started allowing them access to larger parts of the house, we used baby gates to control where they could go.

The boys had some accidents at first, but we quickly noticed they would not go to the bathroom where they were used to playing, sleeping, being, etc. So when we enlarged the area they could roam, we would first take them to the new area, play with them, sit there ourselves while reading and so on. They caught on quickly not to use these areas for the bathroom. I think we have had maybe one or two accidents in the last 3 or 4 months, which I think is pretty good. They do have access to a doggy door and a protected area in the yard.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's cute, doctorcathy! Casper doesn't lift his leg yet. He goes potty like a girl!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, i hope he doesnt pee on his chest like gruffi used to! lol. i like it when he squats more than when he lifts his leg....it looks a little more polite!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------

